# Rancilio steam wand does not fit Gaggia Glassic?



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi

I've recently go my Gaggia Classic and so far I'm very happy with it. (Considering my level of experience (=0), the coffee is surprisingly drinkable already







)

I was going to replace the steam wand with a Rancilio one.

I got one from Drury, the top (cheaper) version (xr5600) on this page:

http://www.shopdrury.com/product.asp?strParents=146&CAT_ID=148&P_ID=675

I'm following these instructions:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518

I've got the Gaggia wand off and the fixing nut off the old Gaggia wand (had to bend the Gaggia wand quite a bit).

My problem is, I can slide the fixing nut onto the Rancilio wand, but it seems to be too tight and hits the little ridge at the top end of the wand (sorry don't know what this is called).









(It seems the image shows really small in this post but you can click on it for the larger version)

I can slide the Rancilio wand into the machine, but obviously the fixing nut won't tighten properly.

I don't have any sanding paper, but I doubt it this much can be sanded off, or should even be sanded off at the ridge, as that is what needs to give resitance to the fixing nut.

Has this happened to anyone else? Am I missing something? Any ideas?

My first thought was that if the fixing nut has changed in size on the Gaggia (I have a new model -- also came with these pressurized baskets that were in a different thread here), I could simply get an old fixing nut replacement part (if I can!) but presumably the old nut won't fit the threading on the new machine.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

GROAN. My only excuse is that I'm tired. I just realized -- this is not a problem at all. This is exactly how it sits on the Gaggia wand. I just had to push a little harder and it screws on just fine.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

I did this upgrade last week, and had to file with a metal file quite a bit of the chrome plating off to get the new wand all the way in. It's still a little stiff, but does rotate all the way round.

Greats steaming capabilities though, you won't regret it.


----------



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, trying it out is for tomorrow.

I ended up not filing anything. It is a bit stiff to rotate as you say, but else it seems to be fine. Fingers crossed


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

That whole copper pipe assembly coming out the boiler doesn't fill me with confidence. It's not secured in anyway. I felt that if I left it too stiff, it would put too much pressure on the pipe every time it's rotated and cause damage over the long term.


----------



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

That's something I hadn't considered before. Will sand it down a bit too, I guess. Thanks.


----------

